# new ferry service from Portsmouth



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

If anyone is interested....... A shipping company,LD lines(a subsidiary of Louis Dreyfus Amateurs),started at low cost ,no frills service between Portsmouth and Le Havre on October 3rd.
Ship leaves Portsmouth at 23.00 arrive at Le Havre 07.30
Returning it leaves Le Havre 17.00 arrives Portsmouth at 21.30.
The vessel can accommodate caravans and motorhomes as well as freight vehicles. Passengers can use reclining seats and a limited number of cabins are available.
For more information visit: www.ldlines.com
or call 08704 580401
This was advertised in Out and About Magazine December issue.
Never heard of them but may be useful to somebody....
Lesley


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Maybe useful but also very expensive. Return crossing for a 6 metre motorhome, about £340. I prefer a £68 crossing with Norfolkline and a days drive to Le Havre. much cheaper.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

*ferry from portsmouth*

Thought it said "LOW COST" 8O 8O Oh well forget my last post!!!!!!!
Lovely weather we are having in Gt Yarmouth   
Lesley


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lesleylil

As LD lines are the only ferry company operating on the Portsmouth to Le Havre route there is no competition and they can basically charge whatever they like. Some will obviously find it worthwhile to use this service, others will not. You pays your money and you makes your choice.
Glad to hear that the weather is fine in Great Yarmouth, after some early morning fog we had a nice day in London as well. Lets hope for some more of the same tommorrow.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

...and two years on, a single trip can be had for £117. A considerable reduction :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We've booked with Brittany Ferries late afternoon crossing in May - £183. Yes it's a lot more than the equivalent LD trip which came out at £135. However, I don't fancy an 8 hour trip overnight in just a reclining seat, so I'll stick with Brittany Ferries and have a sound sleep in the carpark on the "other side!". Having said that, it's good to see other lines trying for business in opposition to P & O and Brittany Ferries. 

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sue,

I have travelled LD Lines Portsmouth-LeHavre in a cabin overnight.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-278294.html#278294
http://www.ldlines.co.uk/services-portsmouth-le-havre.html
http://www.ldlines.co.uk/cabins.html

Dave


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello


Unfortunately they have no where near enough cabins & you would need to book early to secure one



Motorhomer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*NO FOLK LINE*



brisey said:


> Maybe useful but also very expensive. Return crossing for a 6 metre motorhome, about £340. I prefer a £68 crossing with Norfolkline and a days drive to Le Havre. much cheaper.


Hello!

Are you going by push bike?

Last time I got a decent fare from NOFOLKLINE for that sort of money was nearly 2 years ago.

Have you travelled with them recently? Fares have increased a lot.

Trev.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Get a grip Trev :wink: They are much cheaper now than when the first Post was placed. See my subsequent comment.

I've just booked Newhaven to Le Havre (single) £102 which Ithought wasnt bad


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Grip*



Telbell said:


> Get a grip Trev :wink: They are much cheaper now than when the first Post was placed. See my subsequent comment.
> 
> I've just booked Newhaven to Le Havre (single) £102 which Ithought wasnt bad


Are we at crossed purposes?

Just got a quote from Norfolkline for a 7metre motorhome

Midweek £200 return
Weekend £300 Return

SeaFrance

Midweek or Weekend From £68.40 Retern with the 10% mhf discount!

Trev.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Obviously yes :roll: You were talking about Norfolkline (short channel x-ing) I was talking about LD Lines (5 and a half hrs) !


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

As i hate overnighting on ferries i used the Newhaven to Dieppe outward and the afternoon sailing on LD lines from Le Havre to Portsmouth coming back. It still worked out about half of what Brittany wanted to charge.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

For some of us who live in the South West it looks a good alternative.

american RV £260 return

Loddy


----------

